
The art of sharpening pencils (2007) - Tomte
http://matthewjamestaylor.com/blog/the-art-of-sharpening-pencils
======
jdauriemma
HOW TO SHARPEN PENCILS (2013)

[https://vimeo.com/60718161](https://vimeo.com/60718161)

